# [SOLVED] Automatyczne montowanie urządzeń w KDE 4.6 Gentoo

## Xywa

Witam,

Po ostatnie aktualizacji systemu i przejściu na KDE 4.6 mam problem z automatycznym montowaniem urządzeń jako zwykły user. Domyślam się że chodzi prawa dostępu, ale nie wiem do której grupy się dodać, żeby miał automatyczny dostęp z pulpitu KDE.

Przykładowe problemy:

[1] Gdy włączę czytnik kart (zewnętrzny) poprzez kabelek USB, mam komunikat: Could not mount the following device ... PermisionDenied: Not Authorized

[2]  Gdy włożę płytę CD do napędu, dla płyty z danymi:  Could not mount the following device … only root can mount /dev/sr0 on /mnt/cdrom, a dla płyt CD z muzyką, KsCD nie odtwarza w ogóle płyty, Amarok zaskakuje za którymś razem (losowo), jedynie Banshee ją widzi (prawdopodonie dlatego że korzysta z biblotek i konfiguracji Gnoma)\

[3] Gdy włożę kartę do czytnika kart wbudowanego do laptopa, o dziwo wszytsko jest OK.

[4]  Dodatkowo, podczas startu systemu ma taki komunikat:

```
WARNING: rc_sys not defined in rc.conf. Falling back to automatic detection
```

Na forum Gentoo w majowym wątku było już coś na ten temat:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-875947.html?sid=cfb41bda888022eeed7ec57d7d73dbfa

ale nie wiem czy to jest powiązane z problemami opisanymi powyżej, czy to coś niezwiązane.

Mały update 15:35:

Przeemergowałem udisks i wyszło mi coś takiego, nie wiem czy może to być powiązane z problemem.

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2-r1

>>> Recording sys-fs/udisks in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package sys-fs/udisks-1.0.2-r1:

 *   CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND:         is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

```

Last edited by Xywa on Wed May 25, 2011 9:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xywa

Po kilku godzinach znalazłem informację, że ustawienia dostępu urządzeń można ustawić w panelu sterowania KDE (System Setings -> System Administration - Actions Policy). Tam z kolei org.freedesktop -> The udisk Projekt.

Problem w tym, że na moim komputerze po wprowadzeniu jakichkolwiek zmian i kliknięciu "Zastosuj", system nie pamięta tych ustawień (także z konta root-a). Na forum KDE podobny problem zgłosił inny użytkownik Gentoo z USA.

http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=93311

Jako rozwiązanie podano:

 *Quote:*   

> In order for the settings panel to operate properly, you need to have an operational PolicyKit stack. This requires that Qt is compiled with Glib integration enabled. Please ensure Qt is built with Glib integration enabled (which is the Gentoo default I believe if you are using PolicyKit components - which is again the default when using KDE packages)

 

Czy mam zainstalować w związku z powyższą odpowiedzią któreś z poniżej, czy może można całkiem inaczej - w ogóle wywalić policykit?

Np. policykit or polkit needed at all?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-846511-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

```
*  sec-policy/selinux-policykit [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 2.20101213

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 546 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/

      Description:   SELinux policy for general applications

      License:       GPL-2

*  gnome-extra/polkit-gnome

      Latest version available: 0.101-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.101-r1

      Size of files: 398 kB

      Homepage:      http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/PolicyKit/

      Description:   A dbus session bus service that is used to bring up authentication dialogs

      License:       GPL-2 LGPL-2

*  kde-misc/polkit-kde-kcmodules

      Latest version available: 0.98_pre20101127

      Latest version installed: 0.98_pre20101127

      Size of files: 25 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org

      Description:   PolKit agent module for KDE.

      License:       GPL-2

*  lxde-base/lxpolkit

      Latest version available: 0_p20110329

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 111 kB

      Homepage:      http://lxde.git.sourceforge.net/git/gitweb.cgi?p=lxde/lxpolkit;a=summary

      Description:   A simple PolicyKit authentication agent

      License:       GPL-3

*  sys-auth/polkit

      Latest version available: 0.101-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.101-r1

      Size of files: 1,047 kB

      Homepage:      http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/polkit/

      Description:   Policy framework for controlling privileges for system-wide services

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-auth/polkit-kde

      Latest version available: 0.95.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 20 kB

      Homepage:      http://kde.org

      Description:   PolicyKit integration module for KDE.

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-auth/polkit-kde-agent

      Latest version available: 0.99.0

      Latest version installed: 0.99.0

      Size of files: 33 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org

      Description:   PolKit agent module for KDE.

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-auth/polkit-qt

      Latest version available: 0.99.0

      Latest version installed: 0.99.0

      Size of files: 65 kB

      Homepage:      http://kde.org/

      Description:   PolicyKit Qt4 API wrapper library.

      License:       LGPL-2
```

----------

## znal

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> Czy mam zainstalować w związku z powyższą odpowiedzią któreś z poniżej, czy może można całkiem inaczej - w ogóle wywalić policykit?

 Kdelibs 4.6.3 ma domyślnie włączoną flagę policykit, która wciąga pakiet polkit-kde-agent. Poza tym potrzebne jest qt-core z flagą glib (też domyślnie włączoną). Ja mam tak ustawione flagi i nigdy nie miałem problemów z automontowaniem w KDE 4.6.

Opcję CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND w konfigu kernela mam włączoną.

----------

## Xywa

 *znal wrote:*   

>  *Xywa wrote:*   Czy mam zainstalować w związku z powyższą odpowiedzią któreś z poniżej, czy może można całkiem inaczej - w ogóle wywalić policykit? Kdelibs 4.6.3 ma domyślnie włączoną flagę policykit, która wciąga pakiet polkit-kde-agent. Poza tym potrzebne jest qt-core z flagą glib (też domyślnie włączoną). Ja mam tak ustawione flagi i nigdy nie miałem problemów z automontowaniem w KDE 4.6.
> 
> Opcję CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND w konfigu kernela mam włączoną.

 

THX Znal,

Co do problemów z montowanie pod KDE, to problem rzeczywiście pochodził z policykit. Co prawda nie mogłem tego zmienić w panelu sterowania "kilkając", ale można "ręcznie" porawić edytując plik  /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.udisks.policy - czyli [SOLVED]

Dla zainteresowanych tematem, u których wystąpi podobny problem, pare linków:

http://chakra-project.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?id=3685

http://hal.freedesktop.org/docs/polkit/polkit.8.html

http://utak3r.pl/index.php?/archives/102-HAL_PolicyKit_a_podlaczanie_pendrivea.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-873187.html?sid=a6773548b30044476b460f0bdf237238

Natomiast co do problemu, że nie moge ustawić policy w panelu sterowania KDE (System Setings -> System Administration - Actions Policy). Tam z kolei org.freedesktop -> The udisk Projekt, to qt-core mam skompilowaną z flagą glib a kdelibs z flagą policykit - tylko co oznacza jak policykit jest w nawiasie?

```

# emerge -pv kdelibs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.6.2-r3  USE="acl alsa bzip2 fam handbook mmx nls opengl (policykit) semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl udev -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeenablefinal) (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -lzma -openexr -test -zeroconf" 12,616 kB

# emerge -pv qt-core

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.7.2-r1  USE="exceptions glib iconv jit qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -optimized-qmake -pch -private-headers" 208,656 kB
```

----------

